# How long does it usually take to gain cockatiels trust?



## Newfie_In_TX (Jun 24, 2020)

Hello everyone.
I am wondering how long does it usually take to gain a cockatiels trust? I know its different for some birds with their histories and personalities. We are new to the whole pet bird thing, and this is our first cockatiel. We are in no hurry and know it takes time. It would be nice to hear what others experiances in this and methods that were used.

We have have had our cockatiel my oldest son named Cyber for a little more than two weeks now. I was told that he was only about 2 months old and that the breeder the store gets all their birds from hand feeds them. I was skeptical about the truth in it until the vet made a comment about our budgies being tamed already when we first got them.

When I went to buy Cyber, he was the only cockatiel that seemed more curious with me and not scared when I put my hand to cage, he seemed like he was begging me to take him home. He also happily perched on the man who tends to the birds in the store without any issue which actually surpised him so Cyber won me over instantly. 

For the first few days after we brought him home he stayed in our sons room upstairs where it is quiet, he paced a lot and would rock side to side when we would talk to him. I figured all the changes were stressful for him, so I went back to store and bought the exact same model of cage they keep the birds in there to give him something he was already used to. He stopped the puffing up rocking after that, and we did what we did with our budgies and brought him downstairs where we spend most of our time to get him used to us and to have him feel less lonely. (I had read and watched so many conflicting things about what to do when you get a new bird) 

Having him downstairs closer to us seemed to make him more comfortable and he relaxed watching the budgies in their cage and watching us, but he didn't make a sound. 

It wasnt until last weekend that he began singing and chirping even mimicking us (my husband has sneezing fits every morning) which when we say "aaachoo" Cyber tilts his head back and make a sneeze sound which we really were not expecting at all. Hes become very vocal practically out of nowhere after days of silence. When we talk now hes trying to talk to us. 

Still when we open his cage he moves away from us and will not come out when we leave it open for him. Hes actually very laid back in that he just moves out of the way when we go to feed him or clean his cage, he doesn't seem to mind just seems like he is unsure if he can trust us. Like he wants to and loves to socialize with us but isnt sure. He still wont take food from our hands. 

Thanks for your time. Sorry it was so long, just don't want to miss anything.


----------



## Kennyshae (Jul 18, 2020)

What you wrote about seeing conflicting things about bringing a bird home is so true! Some articles or videos say to put their cage in an empty room and others say to put it on a busy room. When I got one from the pet store, it took about a month for it to perch on my shoulder. But when it did, it never left. And it was also quiet for the first few days. It never would step up though. I would say it takes a few days to weeks for them to warm up to you and a few months to really tame and bond with them. Unfortunately my first bird died at about a month😭


----------



## Newfie_In_TX (Jun 24, 2020)

Thanks for the response Kennyshae.

So sorry to hear about your first bird 

Earlier this week our boy hopped out of cage onto my sholder then hopped up on my head and then to the sofa. He ran(waddled) around the house for a good hour before we got him to go back in. He still wouldn't come to me after the initial hop to freedom. He seems like he wants to but isn't sure. He chirps and sings when I talk to him more than before and doesn't move away from me as long as I dont touch him. I'm guessing another month and maybe he will. I'm gonna stick to going slow with it.


----------



## Kennyshae (Jul 18, 2020)

It's definitely a long and tiring process. Honestly, what I did that seemed to work was get him on the floor somehow and then shut the door and choose a spot to sit. So, after he kind of explores a little bit, he would get curious and come to me. At first, he would just come near me and then after a few days, he started crawling on me. I'm not saying this will work for you but it's what I did. I also didn't touch him at first. He never did learn to step up, he was too scared of my fingers but he allowed me to pick him up. I don't suggest that though because it freaks most birds out. Keep with it, I know it can be difficult.


----------



## Newfie_In_TX (Jun 24, 2020)

Thanks Kennyshae
I think I'll start doing that. Right now we got the cockatiel cage next to sofa in living room where we spend most of our time. I put some sunflower seeds in a clear feeding cup and hold it up so he can see my hands, thinking that will get him used to my hands. Maybe I should try taking him upstairs with me when I am in my office and let him roam about up there. Might be nice to have some company when I am painting. My son usually takes the parakeets up with him and lets them roam free when hes on pc and they go to him now. I was waiting until he comes to me to take him up there so I wouldnt have to lug the cage upstairs but maybe I should just take him up cage and all. 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Kennyshae (Jul 18, 2020)

That sounds like a good idea, mine sat on my shoulder while I painted. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## BLUETIDES (Jul 26, 2020)

Usually it takes 3 weeks for the bird to get used to the surroundings.


----------

